# PortLine



## tony mullen (May 30, 2009)

I sailed on the Port Wellington 66-67, Port Hobart ,run job from Hull to London, 67 Port Quebec, the Lazy Q . anyone remember those ,The Hobart was big old rust bucket ,Wellington was a great ship and crew, Lazy Q old but good atmosphere ,carried the food down aft in plate carrier with f-all on the plate ,the worst feeder ever. coming off watch at midnite starving, saved rolls from lunch and had lettuce roll ,no one gained weight on those ships ,only the cook.


----------

